# MF 265 pto doesn't stop turning



## keljan11 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a late 70's Massey Ferguson 265 that has a pto issue. The pto won't stop turning . It engages well when I use the lever to put the pto in gear to run my bush hog, baler, swather, etc. When I disengage it with the lever, the pto does disengage, buts when I stop running the equipment, it still slowly turns on its own.

To work on the pto, will I have to split the tractor, or is there an access point someplace I haven't read about. The manual I have doesn't give much help, and thought others here might have come across this.

Thanx in advance for any info.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

My mid '70s John Deere 2130 does the same thing. The best JD expert in the region told me there is a band brake that stops the shaft from moving when the clutch is disengaged and it will be broken. On my John Deere the repair requires a tractor split and I cannot be bothered so I put up with it.

Roger


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It’s a split job.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Not familiar with Massey, but with some there is an inspect/adjustment plate. Usually high in front of rear axle. However, adjusting doesn't work because brake band has broken, need to split to replace

Larry


----------



## keljan11 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you all,
I sort of figured I would have to split the tractor to repair it. Like bool (Rodger) said, I've been putting up with it too. Guess I will continue putting up with it until something else makes the decision for me to split it.

Thanx again, guys


----------



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 30, 2016)

its not in the ground speed is it?


----------

